

Starting Up, One Year Later: Chasing Dragons - jmorin007
http://tom.posterous.com/starting-up-one-year-later-chasing-dragons

======
il
I would love to see more "one year later" type pieces from other YC startups,
I'm sure theres a wealth of useful information in the direct experience of
startup founders.

~~~
tdavis
Buy lots of tickets through us; I will convince them it is in their best
interest ;)

------
ojbyrne
It sounds like this is the part where the dream gets replaced by the job. With
luck and a bunch of work it can switch back.

------
joepestro
I'm looking forward to this series.

So, am I reading this right? TicketStumbler has become a maintenance project
for a summer intern?

~~~
tdavis
You didn't read far enough ;)

It wasn't my intention to make that seem literal; I am still very much
committed to working on and improving the site. I was merely speaking to a
sentiment that I feel many developers experience as time goes by.

------
jasonkester
Well said. The world is full of shiny new things to play with, as well as
consulting clients who pay real money right now. It's tough to stay focused in
the face of all that.

But it's a game of inches. Every little bit of polish will get you a little
closer to where you want to be. Every one of those annoying edge case bugs you
squash gains you another inch. Sure, it doesn't seem like you're moving fast
like you were a year ago (it certainly doesn't for me), but you're moving.

You have to. Because if you stop you die.

------
mlinsey
Hope ticketstumbler works out in the long term; if it doesn't or if you have a
successful exit, looks like you could consider the PG route of becoming a
writer.

~~~
tdavis
I think I'd have to _know_ something to be a writer like PG, though I suppose
I could just make it up ;)

I very much appreciate the compliment, though!

------
noaharc
_Everyone hears the "good" about startup life, but it isn't all good. But that
doesn't mean you quit, either._

+1

------
vaksel
Are there any legal obligations to YC etc, to continue working on the project?

~~~
tdavis
I don't think so. It hasn't really come up, as neither of us have plans to
stop.

------
zackattack
A cool feature: where can I go tonight for $x?

~~~
tdavis
The problem with that is most tickets won't get to you that day unless you
pick them up, and most sites stop selling them a ways before the event just to
avoid issues where you don't receive them. Maybe "Where can I go this weekend
for $X"?

~~~
greyboy
Excuse my ignorance per this industry, but what about a Will Call or prepaid
option for the scenario zackattack mentioned?

~~~
fallentimes
No problem and the they are getting better with this. Stubhub and some of the
other providers offer etickets (they email you the tickets). Stubhub also has
something called Last Minute Services where you can pick up the tickets up
until game time. Unfortunately, they don't do this for most events.

